# time to get a handicap



## Papa Shango (Oct 29, 2006)

When is it time to get a handicap?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Papa Shango said:


> When is it time to get a handicap?


If you golf once or twice a week you should have a handicap. If you do not belong to a club you can keep track of your handicap at online sites. I keep track of mine online through Tee-On.com.
If you want to play in any events that require handicaps then you have one and are good to go.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

im keeping mine currently at yahoo and dsports but i am also gonna try wat golfbum said aswell


----------



## milner_7 (Jun 12, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> If you golf once or twice a week you should have a handicap. If you do not belong to a club you can keep track of your handicap at online sites. I keep track of mine online through Tee-On.com.
> If you want to play in any events that require handicaps then you have one and are good to go.



I beleive if you want to play in official GAO events you have to have a RCGA Handi Cap Factor. To have that you need to be a member of a Club with or without a course. I joined the Golftown club 
which tracks my HC.

Oh!! In Canada of course. Oops


----------

